# Guide for installing shared host with freebsd



## 0x11 (Nov 27, 2020)

Is there any guide, to build a shared host server, with freebsd, for learning hosting business.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2020)

Not aware of any guides but various "admin" panels exist that work on FreeBSD. Plesk en DirectAdmin are probably the most commonly used for this.


----------



## Lamia (Nov 27, 2020)

Use virtualmin in freshports. I'm not sure the above ones mentioned exist in freshports.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2020)

Lamia said:


> I'm not sure the above ones mentioned exist in freshports.


No, not there. Plesk is a commercial product too, not free to use as far as I know. Probably not the best example I've given.


----------



## 0x11 (Nov 27, 2020)

Thank you, I'll start with Webmin +virtualmin
I checked-> Comparison of web hosting control panels there is a little alternatives; maybe we must start an open source project ;


----------



## Lamia (Nov 28, 2020)

0x11 said:


> Thank you, I'll start with Webmin +virtualmin
> I checked-> Comparison of web hosting control panels there is a little alternatives; maybe we must start an open source project ;


Those are your options on FreeBSD. Webmin is only for system admin and Virtualmin is for managing shared resources, which is what you need more.


----------



## keilecpod (Jan 26, 2021)

Knowledge about sites and servers is very useful, but you can only get them if you know how to create servers and sites that people can then use. But often people are too lazy to teach, or they don't get something and because of one unfortunate moment they stop studying and creating servers. And the most common problem is server hosting. This problem is encountered by every self-respecting progromist of sites. But it can be easily solved by the site 28msec.com. There are many such sites, but this one is better than the rest because it is simple, everything is easily explained, and besides, hosting is very cheap, which will not leave you indifferent.


----------



## Factor (Jan 28, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Plesk


It's only Directadmin now.








						Software Requirements for Plesk Obsidian
					

Read all about the software requirements, specifications and other important details to take full advantage of Plesk Obsidian.




					docs.plesk.com
				











						Add FreeBSD as supported operation system
					

FreeBSD was once already available for Plesk , but over time it has been forgotten. Please bring back the support for FreeBSD. BSD has also a remarkable amount of consumers. It's an must have!



					plesk.uservoice.com


----------



## Factor (May 3, 2022)

Factor said:


> It's only Directadmin now.


I wanted you all to know DirectAdmin no longer supports FreeBSD either They stopped on Jan 01 2022.  It was a sad day for me..


----------

